
You’re not changing the world - tortilla
https://m.signalvnoise.com/youre-not-changing-the-world-dc5906819e49
======
IntronExon
_(And look, some of them do end up changing the world. The world is different
now that, say, Twitter is here, and the president of the United States can
threaten nuclear war from the comfort of his golden shitcan. Seriously, that
is different!_

Yeah, change the world seems to be synonymous in practice with making it
worse, when it’s not espoused as a goal. When it is an explicit goal it’s
synonymous with pathetic ambition and a desperate need to feed the ego. If you
want to change the world, VC funded tech is unlikely to do it. If you want to
change the world in a positive sense, it’s not as easy as throwing a metric
ton of money me fragile ego at the problem.

If you want to play the lottery, then by all means, SV it up and don’t
apologize for your choice; it’s your life. Just please, stop blowing smoke up
our collective asses.

